# Trapped in the70s



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

I would have to say 85-90% of the music I love was produced in the 70s. This decade was absolutely stuffed with awesome bands,singers and performers. IMHO today`s music (some of it loosely called music) can not hold a candle to the music from the 70s. I know a lot of this is probably due to the fact, this decade was my so called formative years. You would think,with the shear number of bands and today`s tech. there would be an abundance of new music that I would really like and feel compelled to buy. Perhaps the shear quantity of today`s music is obscuring me from finding new great music. My fear is what happens if I grow tired of repeatedly listening to the music from the 70s?:crying:


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

I understand what you're saying, but there is so much good music from the 1970s, especially across various genres, I don't think one could ever get tired of it. There's quite a bit of music from the 1980s thru today, that is quite good if you look hard enough. AudioKarma has several "playlist" threads for various genres in the music forum. It a great way to learn about new music. You will occasionally find there is an artist or album you hadn't heard of before, or that you just overlooked.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Cool thanks, I will check AudioKarma out.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

The 70's were all about great music, my era as well. It's funny, my kids say the same thing, even though they like some of the music today as well. My youngest daughter just caught the vinal bug...and what does she bring home...Boston & Peter Frampton Live!!!


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow! That is some good parenting. My daughter likes Black Sabbath because I made her listen to it growing up.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Blainetsuds said:


> Wow! That is some good parenting. My daughter likes Black Sabbath because I made her listen to it growing up.


Nice! 1st album I ever owned was Black Sabbath! Boston is also a favorite.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ive found Jazz is my favorite, I listen to anything thats good as long as it is not screamo or compressed so much there is no life left in it.
The 70s (particularly the latter part) is very much the leader in innovations for style and creativity in my opinion. I certainly like a lot of what came out during that time.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I think there is still good music being produced today but it's different than the 70's music so if you are just expecting new 70's music that's really not going to happen.
New rock music is hard to find in general because the radio is not playing it.
I also think it's harder for artists to sustain a career now so even if you find something you like that may be all there will ever be.
When I am listening to Pandora if something new is played and I like it I try to write down the artist and check out their body of work.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Good points chashint. I guess for someone my age, who started listening in mid 70s a huge amount of leg work was already done, for listeners like me. In my area classic rock stations were king for 25-30 yrs. Not so much anymore though .Perhaps as a listener I am not growing enough musically but you like what you like.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

I can not quite make the leap to jazz, no offence Tony. It does not seem edgy enough for me. As close as I can get to jazz is early Steely Dan. Cant buy a thrill is awesome. Some Aja and a little Gaucho and thats about it. However I have not listened to very much jazz at all.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Blainetsuds said:


> Good points chashint. I guess for someone my age, who started listening in mid 70s a huge amount of leg work was already done, for listeners like me. In my area classic rock stations were king for 25-30 yrs. Not so much anymore though .Perhaps as a listener I am not growing enough musically but you like what you like.


I never said I wasn't stuck in the 70's too.
My wife makes fun of me sometimes about it, but she is stuck in the 80's herself.
There were lots of pretty decent hair bands in the 80's and I must admit I have an affinity for the girl rockers of that decade.
Certainly not 70's style, but give this a try


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Pretty cool tune, I am sure my computer speakers do not do it justice. That is kind of funny you would mention girl singers. The only new music I bought in the last 3-4 yrs is Adele-21 and Serena Ryder- Harmony. Have you heard any of Serena`s album? Great stuff IMHO. She is Canadian.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm pretty much a 70's and early 80's rock guy too. Couple of newer rock types that I like are Susan Tedeschi and Grace Potter & the Nocturnals. Give a listen and tell us what ya think.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Cool Mark, I will check them out.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

chashint said:


> I think there is still good music being produced today but it's different than the 70's music so if you are just expecting new 70's music that's really not going to happen. New rock music is hard to find in general because the radio is not playing it. I also think it's harder for artists to sustain a career now so even if you find something you like that may be all there will ever be. When I am listening to Pandora if something new is played and I like it I try to write down the artist and check out their body of work.


I agree with a lot of these and would like to add some of my own observations of modern rock music. For me, finding new stuff via pandora has been great. Like chashint, I have a list of bands to learn about. One of my issues is digital recording, and the fairly common practice of 6db dynamic range with all the levels maxed. Every band also seems to have the same "sound". It used to be you could easily tell the difference in the studio that was used. Ie: "master of puppets" does not "sound" like "sergeant pepper". (Speed and distortion not withstanding lol), or the kick drum intro from iron man, vs the floor toms on the intro to slow ride. Now it all just sounds like dead space, with no atmosphere, or life. In contrast, how bout the intro to wish you were here by pink Floyd, or run like hell, any Boston album etc. I noticed this trend in the early 90's. I still love modern music too, but part of my love of the old is the human, "warts and all" stuff.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Oops. Hit send before I was done writing...


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

I agree willis,most new music seems soulless. After all the years of great bands it has got to be very,very hard to put out anything new and not already done better. I think chashint was on to something when he said the performers do not get a chance at a sustained career. No time to grow into a great band, even early Floyd was not good.IMHO.


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

nova said:


> I'm pretty much a 70's and early 80's rock guy too. Couple of newer rock types that I like are Susan Tedeschi and Grace Potter & the Nocturnals. Give a listen and tell us what ya think.


Yes, I've got the LP version of Revelator by Tedeschi Trucks Band (Masterworks Records, 2011). 







The following are also worth checking out:

Robert Cray Band - Live From Across The Pond (Nozzle Records/Vanguard Records, 2006)


















Marc Broussard - Keep Coming Back (Atlantic Records, 2008)







Marc Broussard - SOS: Save Our Soul (Atlantic Records, 2007)







Fitz & The Tantrums - Pickin' UpThe Pieces (Dangerbird Records, 2010)


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

That's Trucks ala Allman Brothers Band :T
Both Tedeshi and Potter have a bit of the Blues mixed into their rock.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

nova said:


> I'm pretty much a 70's and early 80's rock guy too. Couple of newer rock types that I like are Susan Tedeschi and Grace Potter & the Nocturnals. Give a listen and tell us what ya think.


Checked out Susan Tedeschi,pretty good. Checked out Grace Potter and WOW! I have to get one of her CDs. Thanks.:help:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

You're most welcome. I myself have become a big fan of Grace Potter & the Nocturnals over the last year or so especially with songs like:
Paris (Ooh La La) 



Medecine
Nothing but the Water 



That Phone
2:22
Toothbrush and my Table
Hot Summer Night
and many others.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Blainetsuds said:


> I agree willis,most new music seems soulless. After all the years of great bands it has got to be very,very hard to put out anything new and not already done better. I think chashint was on to something when he said the performers do not get a chance at a sustained career. No time to grow into a great band, even early Floyd was not good.IMHO.


I kinda think chashint was too. I was goin there and bumped send(phone). I could surely go on for while about the record company. Some other time. 
You're right too. After so many years of great music, a new approach is hard to come up with. Especially when nobody has the time to stop and listen anymore. Yes bands need time in the trenches too. Disclosure: I've erased about 4 paragraphs of stuff that seemed like rambling. ...distractions.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Have a listen to this one.:clap:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

And if you like your rock infused with a smokin' blues guitar try some Tab Benoit.

Shelter me 




One Foot in the Bayou, about 1:44 the guitar really starts to sing 




and his Travelin' South jam with Kenny Wayne Sheperd is really awesome other than the poor recording. Two of the very best guitarists of their generation.


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

Here are a few more tracks:

Joe Bonamassa - Blue and Evil (From: Live at Beacon Theatre, New York)






Joe Bonamassa - Mountain Time (From: Live at Beacon Theatre, New York)






Dream Theater - Endless Sacrifice (From: Live at Budokan, Atlantic Records, 2004)






Steve Vai - Building The Church (From: Where The Wild Things Are - Favored Nations Records, 2009)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Here is one of my favorite Jazz artists Lee Ritenour. He features many special guests on his recordings.





And here is one that dated back to 1985 that is also great


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I would also recommend Spotify for discovering new music. It can recommend similar artists and has occasionally surprised me by finding something that I'd never heard of but really end up liking. Other services do this in different ways, such as Pandora which has been mention, and MOG.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the great recommendations on quality new music and where to find same.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

+1 good links guys


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

nova said:


> That's Trucks ala Allman Brothers Band :T Both Tedeshi and Potter have a bit of the Blues mixed into their rock.


Saw Trucks open for the Black Crows this summer, great show. Both bands came out for the encore. Tedeshi Truck's and the Black Crows love the Blues. You can get the Black Crows on live downloads,nuggs featuring most of their concerts. Some of the music is in regular Flac downloads but you can also purchase some HD 48k concert downloads.


----------



## BoomerangJ (Nov 25, 2012)

Agreed! I knew there were others out there! I still lecture my kids about the "Only" music being the 70's!

Funny story: I work out of my home and one day when my oldest was in 5th grade he came home from school and ran into my office and said "Hey dad you ever heard of a band called Led Zeppelin". I took him to my closet and brought down my vinyl of Led Zeppelin records (only played once to record onto cassette BTW) and showed him. That was a long time ago-he's 35. In general they agree and play 70's music all the time. But living here in Austin I will admit there's some good new artists around town that were definitely influenced by the 70's. Great era, great time to grow up. BTW-My favorite: Pink Floyd-Dark Side of the Moon-but Led Zeppelin, Aerosmith, Head East, Bad Company and several others are all very close seconds!

I'm actually reviving my old Technics turntable, Nakamichi cassette deck and playing/recording the old vinyl. Having a lot of fun with it. My old stereo amp is long gone so am picking up a Rogue Audio tube amp. We shall see how it all sounds. But playing the vinyl on an old A/V amp I have lying around-it does sound better. I had forgotten. Good Times!


----------



## jb5200 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have to admit I do not prefer to listen to 70's music (grew up in the 80's) but it's funny b/c most of my demo material is from the 70's. For some reason they seemed to get it right when recording the music because you can see a general decrease in SQ as the centuries rolloff. 80's - Ok not great, 90's - what happened?, 2000's starting to get compressed, 2010 - some a little better now that HR is making it's way, and to date seems like the complete revolution.

Just my perspective!


----------



## 39cord (Mar 6, 2015)

It's always interesting to see how the pendulum swings and comes back to its starting point. 

Vinyl and tubes seem to be gaining a bit more of a following in recent years concerning gear and media formats. My interest here is to put together a good 2 channel listening room that could match or exceed the best systems from my time in the '70s and have the forum help guide some of the decisions.

There were alot of big advances in recording technology and equipment during the late '60s and '70s. There was also the key ingredient that artists need which I would call social fuel. When things aren't exactly right it creates a certain amount of energy. At the end of the day it's the job of a good artist to reflect on the society they are part of. There was alot to say back in the day.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Blainetsuds said:


> Thanks everyone for the great recommendations on quality new music and where to find same.


I would have a lot more to write if I weren't so burnt out from... oops, it's not the '70s anymore :heehee:

While I've yet to come across a band as glorious in their performances or songwriting skills as those of that golden era (wow, I sound like my parents!!), I have been introduced to some gems of late. If you get cable or satellite TV, check to see if you have a station named "Palladia." It has some good surprises now and again. Some of the bands/performers may not be new, but the performances are. For example "Joe Walsh on Daryl's House" or "Slash with Myles Kennedy and the Conspirators".

Ooops outta time, gotta catch the bus. More to come!


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Have found a new performer I do like. Elle King, her debut album called Love Stuff is great. The more I listen to the CD the more I like it.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

On the topic of music that measures up to the '70s, I was extremely impressed with John Mayer after watching _Where the Light Is - Live in Los Angeles_. Also liked Sully Erna on _Avalon Live_.

Don't know if it's been mentioned already, but Sirius XM radio (while "optimally processed for good sound") is an excellent source of good music. And it's invaluable to have the artist/song/album listings for identification!


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Check out Steven Wilson. A couple of years ago, he released a serious 70s throwback with 'The Raven that Refused to Sing'. His most recent release, 'Hand. Cannot. Erase.' is modern, but splendid (sad, but excellent). He does production work with other bands, like Opeth - any fan of 70's progressive should love 'Pale Communion'. Of course, there are some musicians from the 70s who are still going strong. I'm eagerly anticipating the release of Steve Hackett's 'Wolflight' (on April 7) - he's really been 'on fire' recently.

An official video has been released for the title track: _Wolflight_


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Blainetsuds said:


> I can not quite make the leap to jazz, no offence Tony. It does not seem edgy enough for me. As close as I can get to jazz is early Steely Dan. Cant buy a thrill is awesome. Some Aja and a little Gaucho and thats about it. However I have not listened to very much jazz at all.


Being stuck in the 70's or any era for that matter is to be stagnate. Over the years I've expanded my musical horizons. While I still listen to music from the 70's I also listen to music from the 30's, 40's, 50's, 60's and stuff after the 70's. since I also listen to classical and opera you could say I've got just about every era covered. Listening to the music of my youth is cool but there's a lot of other stuff out there.

BTW: You want edgy? Check out some Ornette Coleman. Something to consider is that virtually all the studio musicians on any Steely Dan recording are Jazz musicians.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

JoeESP9 said:


> Being stuck in the 70's or any era for that matter is to be stagnate. Over the years I've expanded my musical horizons. While I still listen to music from the 70's I also listen to music from the 30's, 40's, 50's, 60's and stuff after the 70's. since I also listen to classical and opera you could say I've got just about every era covered. Listening to the music of my youth is cool but there's a lot of other stuff out there. BTW: You want edgy? Check out some Ornette Coleman. Something to consider is that virtually all studio musicians on any Steely Dan recording are Jazz musicians.


 Well said. In my case, school, working and the demands of a family made keeping up with the latest and greatest difficult. I became my parents, listening to big band era music and dismissing the Beatles

<CSIHelper: 0x16ede4d0>


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

vidiot33 said:


> Well said. In my case, school, working and the demands of a family made keeping up with the latest and greatest difficult. I became my parents, listening to big band era music and dismissing the Beatles <CSIHelper: 0x16ede4d0>


Understandable. I think musical tastes change a little as we age. Some of the Alice Cooper and Marilyn Manson give way to Jack Johnson and Dave Mathews.


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Agreed......I was listening to Aerosmith Live 96K, then Government Mule doing the Doors that I bought from Nuggs live downloads also 96k playing through a Bryston BDP-2 and then maybe Umphreys McGee. So my taste is mostly rock but it's all over the place.


----------



## chrisletts (Oct 16, 2014)

Ah the 70's - my Uni years !

Although I agree todays music isn't the same, I don't think you'll run out of new things to listen to, even if you only like 70's music.
I regularly discover bands that at the time I never heard of, so to me its 'new'. Some of them are, of course, not very good (not everything in the 70's was good including most of the beer until CAMRA got going - Double Diamond, Watneys Red Barrel)

What I've discovered NOT to buy to avoid dissappointment in most cases are:

1. 'Best of' albums
2. Remastered classics (unless you can listen to them first and ensure they did a decent job with the remastering.


----------



## ceh383 (Jan 26, 2013)

39cord said:


> My interest here is to put together a good 2 channel listening room that could match or exceed the best systems from my time in the '70s and have the forum help guide some of the decisions.


This should work for a system from that era...









Thoebe preamp









Ampzilla amp









Dahlquist DQ-10's


----------

